# Favorite River



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

what is everyones favorite river to bass fish and why? Mine is Esca. because its close to the house and i always feel like i can go there and catch fish on a regular basis. Perdido has its up's and down's for me,Blackwater flat out stinks for me,Fish river produces quality not quanity, Tensaw is so big and far enough away that i cant spend enough time to figure out ,which leads to cast and pray method for me. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yellow River for me. I grew up bassin' on yellow and have always caught fish quality and quanity. I do most of my fishing on yellow around the holt/ milligan area..the river is small up past milligan but I love the tight water and man do they put up a fight in that swift water.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Perdido


----------



## dahboz (Feb 21, 2012)

Perdido river for me just beacuse I have spent most of my time fishing this river. I normally launch from seminole landing then head down river from there. The mouth is good down towards hurst hammock. Its somewhat brackish, but there seems to be a large amount of bass down towards the mouth. The mouth of the river also has alot of nice specs and small reds.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I've always had the best luck on Escambia river.I can normally boat 10+ there. It doesn't always have good quality fish though. I have caught some big bass,2 years ago I caught an 8 pounder and caught my fair share of 3 pounders.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well everyone can see my hundred or so posts from Yellow, but I think I like going to Tensaw when I can afford to go, just because the many different options and tactics you get to use to catch bass there. Plus, the quality is great.


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*favorite river*

Anywhere on the Coosa! I have no problem driving 3plus hours to fish any of the three lakes up there (Lay, Mitchell, or Jordan) or Cooters Pond. 
I fish all the rivers around here quite a bit and have to say fishing for spots tops them all- This is why you see a lot of bass clubs traveling to Aabama to fish and none of them come here. FWC briefed our local club stating Yellow has the more bass per acre than any of the other surrounding rivers- just fyi


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

Gator-1 said:


> Anywhere on the Coosa! I have no problem driving 3plus hours to fish any of the three lakes up there (Lay, Mitchell, or Jordan) or Cooters Pond.
> I fish all the rivers around here quite a bit and have to say fishing for spots tops them all- This is why you see a lot of bass clubs traveling to Aabama to fish and none of them come here. FWC briefed our local club stating Yellow has the more bass per acre than any of the other surrounding rivers- just fyi


I totally agree.........I lived in Burkeville AL......On the Tallawassa Creek over by Cooters Pond. Best fresh water fishing I have ever had!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Small world RICKD. I used to live in Burkville myself. Lakeberry rd which pretty much dead ended into Tallawassa creek. Most of my fishing was on Pintlalla Creek and Tallawassa.


----------



## BowChamp (Nov 24, 2009)

Yellow river has always been good to me for bream and catfish.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

The Choctawhatchee River


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

The mighty Mississippi. Bass, walleye, white bass, crappie, bream , and anything else that swims.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

kevin32435 said:


> The Choctawhatchee River


x2!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

The Alabama River! I've always been able to catch good fish anywhere along the Alabama River. My 2nd favorite would be Perdido.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The Choctawhatchee River is my favorite probably because this is where I went as a young boy, and now because it's close to home. With gas prices going up and up I may have slow down on number of trips and just hit Juniper Lake for a frequent fishing fix.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Although most of my fishing is done on the Yellow River, I'd have to say that my favorite would have to be the Choctawhatchee River. I will agree that the Coosa is nice too though. Most of my family lives up in Alabama in Talladega, Coosa, and Shelby Counties and I've spent a good bit of time around there. I sure do wish jugs were legal in Florida.


----------

